# Just did the seat bushing replacement for 2001 2.5i. Before I put seat back in, question.



## Zed Leplin (3 mo ago)

found several helpful YouTube vids, removed the seat and the door side threaded rod and bushing housing. Made sure to note distance between housing and beginning of threaded portion at end of rod. Replaced the bushings and reassembled and then started to do the same for the handbrake side, but when I measured the distance between the bushing housing and the first thread it was a half inch shorter as pulled from the seat.

This seemed odd, but I really started freaking when I looked up a Pelican Parts instructional piece and it said to make sure both rails in same position. Well, the rails were 1/2” off while in the car as far as I can tell If thread count / measurement is any indicator. So can anyone enlighten me how this ‘position’ is actually represented? Really don’t want to lock up or bind the rails. Thanks for any help.

btw, I had to move the seat forward from full back position to get it loose enough to remove from car, as well as access the wiring connector, so the little windows next to the T25 Torx screws aren’t giving me the same view the Pelican Parts pictorial.


----------



## Zed Leplin (3 mo ago)

Instead of overthinking that factory intentionally left the housing up the threaded rod another 5-6 threads compared to the other rod I did a side-by-by side visual comparison and matched them up, reinstalled them, put in the seat and everything works.


----------

